# my clothes dryer smells like mildew



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

We live in a rental apartment and have no control over the ducting, though supposedly all ducts were cleaned just last month. Still, our clothes are a bit smelly and I smell mildew in our dryer. Can anybody recommend a way to freshen it up? Can I put a rag soaked with....something, vinegar perhaps? In the dryer and run a load?

TIA.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Mildew not good. I might suggest they service the dryer it might not be venting properly and the warm/moist combo is not good for mold etc.
Mold/Mildew can cause serious health issues.

Alternatively if you are 'handy' you can dismantle it yourself I did my mom's dryer over and over again as if its not properly cleaned it can not vent well or worse - dryer fire. She had 2 without noticing....sigh...but a good cleaning/vaccuming removing dust helped.

And get the duct boys back again.
Putting something smelly might mask some smells but you'll still have stink until the issue is solved, maybe they connected the hose funny...


----------

